# wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -



## Zacky (26. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Forengemeinde...

Da ja eigentlich gerade Winter ist und am Teich nicht viel zu machen ist, kommt man schnell wieder auf blöde Gedanken.  Die Zeit ist da und man kann sich über Dies & Das so seine Gedanken machen. Da wir in den letzten Zügen des Jahres liegen, haben wir natürlich ein Résumé über das Geschaffte und Nicht-Geschaffte gezogen.

Bei der Betrachtung der kleinen Jungkois, welche in einer kleinen Mini-IH im Keller umher schwimmen, kamen uns wieder die Gedanken für eine größere und optisch schönere Innenhälterung. Der Kellerraum, wo die IH steht, ist auch noch lange nicht fertig, so dass man das ja evtl. für das nächste Jahr ins Auge fassen und in einem Abwasch erledigen könnte.

Nun denn, da mir dieser Gedanke an einer IH schön länger im Kopf herum schwirrt, wird es langsam Zeit die Sache mal im Detail zu planen. Ich habe im Forum viel gelesen, viel gesehen und viel auch im Winterabend-Chat erfahren, so dass ich nun der Hoffnung bin - "...das bekomme ich doch hin!?".:beten

Der Plan:

Die Innenhälterung soll als Ganzjahres-Indoorbecken für kleine Kois ( < 12 cm) und auch als kontrolliertes Quarantänebecken gedacht sein. Der Kellerraum ist beheizt, so dass die Temperaturen im Winter recht stabile 18°-20°C und im Sommer wiederum recht kühle 20°C erreichen sollten.

Auf Grund einer Vielzahl von Faktoren die normal in einem Außenteich vorherrschen, will ich das Experiment eines Innenteiches mit Pflanzenbestand starten. Ähnlich wie bei Aquarien, sind Pflanzen im Innenbereich ja kein No-Go. Nun habe ich dazu, nach hilfreichen Tipps hier aus dem Forum, auch diverse Beleuchtungsmethoden und Leuchtmittel gefunden, welche einen Pflanzenbestand ermöglichen sollten.

Das Becken soll auf eine Fläche von 3,75 qm, mit den Maßen 1,50 m Breite x 2,50 m Länge und einer Gesamthöhe von 1 m, dann später ein Volumen von etwa 1,75 qbm ergeben. Diese Volumenangabe ergibt sich aus dem Rahmenaufbau, welcher natürlich seine Berücksichtigung fand. Leider geht nicht mehr an Größe und Volumen, da wir im betreffenden Kellerraum auch eine Fußbodenheizung haben, welche eine maximale Traglast von 500kg/qm aufweist. Zumindest so die technischen Daten aus der Bauzeichnung. Bei dem angedachten Volumen und der dazu geplanten Lastverteilungsfläche kommen wir auf ca. 480 kg/qm. :beten

Das Innenhälterungsbecken wird aus einer Holzrahmenkonstruktion errichtet, welche einen 3-lagigen Bodenaufbau bekommt um das Gewicht zu verteilen. Der Aufbau ist wie folgt geplant: - 1.Lage Spanplatten ca. 15mm -> 2.Lage Balkenkonstruktion hochkant 6/25 in 20 cm Abständen -> 3.Lage Spanplatten ca. 15mm. Der Außenrahmen ist mit 7cm Kantholz in 50 cm Abständen hochkant mit Innenverkleidung 10mm OSB-Platten angedacht. Die Außenseite wird mit Sanitärbauplatten (Styrodur-ähnlich) beplankt, welche später verputzt werden sollen.

An der Stirnseite soll eine Plexiglasscheibe mit einer Stärke von 2,5 cm auf eine Größe von 40 * 80 cm  eingebaut werden.

Das gesamte Teichbecken wird in 3 Teile unterteilt: 1.Teil Fischbecken -> 2.Teil integrierte Filterkammern -> 3.Teil Pflanzenabteilung. :smoki

Der Boden des Fischbeckens soll eine Neigung von ca. 15 cm auf 2m Länge bekommen. Entsprechend wird hierzu die Balkenunterkonstruktion auf Neigung geschnitten. Die Filterkammern sowie Pflanzenabteilung bekommen einen normalen geraden Boden. Die Filterkammern sollen eine Breite von 20 cm und eine Tiefe etwa 70 cm haben, was ein Volumen von ca. 280 l ergeben würde. Die Pflanzenabteilung soll eine Tiefe von 50 cm und eine Breite von 20 cm bekommen. Das ergibt dann ein Volumen, von etwa 120 l. Also - Alles in allem ~ 400 Liter Filtervolumen und etwa 1350 Liter - Teichvolumen.

Ich weiß, dass es nicht wirklich viel ist um darin Kois zu halten, aber es sollen ja ausschließlich Jungkois und ggf. einzelne Exemplare in Quarantäne gehalten werden. 

Über der Pflanzenabteilung werden LED-Hängeleuchten angebracht, welche das sogenannte "Tageslicht" erzeugen sollen. Im Teich selbst hätte ich an LED-Einbaustripes in "warm-weiß" gedacht, welche am oberen Beckenrand als indirekte Beleuchtung den Teich etwas ausleuchten.

Die Filterung erfolgt eher unspektakulär über Filtermatten (PPI 10,20,30) als Vorfilterung, ca. 20 Liter bewegtes/belüftetes Helix (ggf. Kaldness) als Biostufe und einer Pumpe mit 1000 l/h. Das Wasser läuft über den BA mit 50mm Verrohrung in die Filteranlage per Schwerkraft und wird am Ende mittels Pumpe in den Pflanzenbereich unterirdisch eingeleitet, wo es durch Lava-Granulat in 8/16er Körnung samt Pflanzen nach oben durchströmt und folgend über eine Wasserfallkante in den Teich zurück läuft.

So der Plan! Und jetzt ihr! Bitte Kritik, Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Tipps in alle Richtungen geben. Solange wir in der Planung stecken, möchte ich so viel wie möglich an Fehlern ausschließen.


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
tolle Idee.  Damit verlängert man die Teichsaison erheblich!

Bei 20° werden die kleinen Kois ( < 12 cm) schnell größer. Als Vorfilterung kann ich Damenstrümpe empfehlen, da die die Köttel ganz gut zurückhalten. Diese können dann ohne Umwandlung in Nitrat aus dem Kreislauf geholt werden.
Bei meiner letzten IH mit vielen Aufzuchten war ich schon am überlegen dass von einem VF oder TF erledigen zu lassen. 

Meiner Ansicht nach kannst du dir die Schräge sparen. Einen BA in die Mitte und die Ecken etwas abrunden.
Das ist dann ein großer Vortex und der Dreck sammelt sich in der Mitte, wo er dann abgesaugt wird. Gefälle in dieser Größenordnung bringen ganz wenig. 

Eine Matte 5cm mit 20 PPI sollte reichen um dem restlichen Feinschmutz abzuhalten. (Der Rest ist im DS)

DN50 ist gut gewählt. Ich hab aktuell Probleme, weil sich das DN75 Rohr öfter zusetzt.

Das Lava-Granulat und die Pflanzen solltest du auch von der Liste streichen. Lava hat bei einem Bekannten von mir in der IH schon Probleme gemacht und das Nitrat lässt sich über WW effektiver entfernen.

Eine UVC mit einplanen, die kann bei hohem Besatz sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## lotta (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

HALLO ZACKY,
ich finde deine schilderung sehr interessant.
ich denke, da kann ich viel von dir lernen!

leider waren dieses jahr nicht sehr viele beiträge zur kleinen IH zu lesen.
da ich ein ziemlicher neuling bin,
bin ich immer auf der suche nach infos.
ich habe meine fische anfang oktober reingeholt.
habe aber allerdings nur ein 550liter fertigbecken,
in dem die fische leben 
und eine zusätzliche 200 liter tonne, als wasserdurchlauf.
einen einfachen pumpenfilter und 2 ganz einfache mattenfilter dazwischen geschaltet.
die wasser werte sind gut, bei einer momentanen temperatur von fast 10 °C
allerdings, hatte ich vor 3 wochen auch schon einmal nur 3°C.
da meine momentane IH keine dauerlösung ist,
versuche ich bei dir und deinem projekt IH, mit zu lernen  
ich finde,
dein plan hört sich sehr spannend an.
leider kann ich dir keine tips geben,
aber dafür gibt es hier ja genügend spezialisten.
viel glück, bei der realisierung deiner pläne


----------



## Moonlight (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hey rico, ich beneide dich in bezug auf den keller. Hätte ich doch auch nur einen .
Wie jörg schon sagte, alles prima, bis auf lava und pflanzen. So was hat in einer innenhälterung nichts zu suchen. Erst recht nicht, wenn du das becken auch zur quarantäne nutzen willst. Die beleuchtung ist gut, da verblassen die farben nicht so schnell und so doll. Viel erfolg . Mandy


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2012)

*Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Jörg, Hallo Mandy

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Meinungen und Gedanken. 

Bei der Variante des BA in der Mitte des kleinen Beckens habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass ausreichend Sogwirkung mit der kleinen 1000er Pumpe erreicht wird, die mir den Schmuddel raus holt. Aus diesem Grunde dachte ich ja daran, eine gewisse Neigung zu installieren. Bei der Wahl des BA bin ich auch noch ein wenig auf Abwegen unterwegs und denke hier über eine Schmutzrinne am unteren Ende der Schräge nach. Ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht. Ebenso die Frage zu einem Oberflächenskimmer schwirrt mir noch im Kopf herum. Brauche ich den überhaupt, obwohl eigentlich kein "Flugschmutz" auf der Wasseroberfläche vorhanden sein dürfte!? 


Ich habe in anderen Foren mal gestöbert und hier wurde der Oberflächenskimmer tatsächlich eingebaut, aber nur aus dem Grund der Oberflächenabsaugung bei Entstehung eines Öl-Filmes bei nährstoffreicher Futterzugabe. Kann das Sinn machen? Gibt es einen Oberflächenskimmer mit 50er Rohranschluß, der evtl. in entsprechender Schwerkraft funktionieren würde? Selber bauen - geht das? Sollte ein Eiweißabschäumer vielleicht dann Sinn machen und funzt der mit einer 1000er Pumpe? Wie ihr seht, ist das Thema noch lange nicht abgeschlossen oder ich mache mir einfach nur schon wieder viel zu viele Gedanken.


Der Einwand mit der Pflanzenabteilung ist durchaus berechtigt. Aber wieso sollte eigentlich kein Pflanzenbereich eingeplant sein? Weil die Pflanzen nicht wachsen? Weil die Pflanzen nicht ausreichend Nährstoffe binden können? Oder was sind sonst die Gründe? Gerade die Gratwanderung einer Innenhälterung mit echten Pflanzen macht die Sache für mich so reizvoll und experimentierfreudig.  Das mit dem Lava-Granulat im Pflanzenbereich, ist mir so zum Teil schon klar, da es durchaus ein potenzieller Negativ-Bakterien-Sammelplatz sein könnte. Ich weiß, dass du Mandy, ja einen solchen Filter an deinem Teich hattest.

Ich habe mich vielleicht nicht gänzlich ausführlich dazu ausgedrückt, wie ich das meine, oder eben doch und ihr habt trotz allem Bedenken. Die Idee dahinter steckt ja im Detail, dass ich grundsätzlich sehr, sehr gerne dem künstlichen Lebensraum im Keller eine natürliche Note verleihen wollen würde. Die angedachte Pflanzenabteilung will ich ähnlich einem Bodenfilter bauen - ist Bodenfilter überhaupt jetzt das richtige Wort!? - und die Kammer mit einer Medienauflage versehen, auf welcher dann wiederum die Pflanzen gesetzt werden. Da diese ja nicht von alleine gerade stehen, dachte ich mir nun, dass ich diese mit dem besagten Filter-, Lavagranulat (10cm Schicht) fixieren könnte. Die Schicht wäre ja im weitesten Sinne nur Abdeckung. Also im Grunde sollte der Aufbau wie dein Filtergraben, Mandy, gestaltet werden. Kann oder soll ich dann besser etwas Anderes als Abdeckung nehmen? Zierkies?

Warum keine Pflanzen? UVC? Ja, kein Problem, aber als Desinfektion eher nicht und Schwebealgen ohne echtes Sonnenlicht? So leicht kommt ihr mir nicht davon!  1


Hallo Sabine.

Vielen Dank für deine animierenden Worte. Ich werde alles an Informationen hier aus dem Forum ausquetschen was geht, um dann hoffentlich (fast) alles richtig machen zu können. Auch habe ich in anderen Foren und auf anderen Websites schon das Eine oder Andere zum Thema Innenhälterung gelesen und habe neue Fragen. Ich berichte dann natürlich über das Bauvorhaben, sobald ich weiß, was und wie es geht!


Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Diskussionsbeiträge. :smoki


----------



## bekamax (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Guten Morgen Zacky, 

weißt du schon, wie du mit der zu erwartenden hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit umgehen wirst? Einfaches Lüften dürfte bei diesem tollen Projekt ja nicht mehr ausreichen, oder?

Liebe  Grüße
Karin


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Karin.

Der Einwand ist gut.  Diesen Umstand habe ich bei meiner Planung zuvor ein wenig berücksichtigt, aber dennoch dann wieder vernachlässigt. Warum?

Im Keller mit Fenster würde das einfache Lüften ausreichend sein, aber ich habe trotz allem noch eine Abluftanlage, also so einen Lüfter für durch die Wand, zu liegen, welchen ich dann auch mit einbauen könnte. Die Problematik mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit wurde in den verschiedensten Foren schon angesprochen. Auch auf bautechnischen Forenseiten ist das ein Thema gewesen. Ich hatte mich ja gestern damit eh' noch einmal ausgiebig beschäftigt und diverse Websites zum Bau von Innenhälterungen besucht, so dass dies auch gerade wieder frisch in meinem Kopf ist.

Hier ist man abschließend darauf eingegangen, dass dies bei Nutzung einer offenen Innenhälterung nicht das große Problem darstelle, wenn in diesem Fall die Wassertemperatur mit der Umgebungstemperatur übereinstimmt bzw. fast identisch ist. Schwieriger wird es dann wohl, wenn man in einem kalten Kellerraum bzw. in einem Nebengebäude ein Becken unterhält, in welchen die Wassertemperatur im Verhältnis zur Umgebungstemperatur künstlich angehoben wird. Aber selbst diese Problematik lässt sich wohl durch eine Abdeckung in Form von Stegplatten oder Ähnlichen wieder reduzieren, da die aufsteigende Luftfeuchtigkeit an der Abdeckung hängen bleibt und somit wieder direkt zurück tropfen könnte.

Sicherlich solte man die auftretende Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht generell außer Acht lassen, da selbstverständlich Wasser verdunstet und sich das als Kondensat auf Wänden, an Decken oder sonstigen Gerödel im Keller niederschlagen wird.

Wenn ich jetzt meine Mini-IH, in Form eines IBC sehe, habe ich bislang auch eher wenig bis gar keine Probleme mit Luftfeuchtigkeit. Da ich täglich nach den Kleinen schaue, werden in diesem Zusammenhang auch hin und wieder kurz die Türen und Fenster zur Stosslüftung geöffnet. 

Viel wichtiger fand ich eigentlich den Aspekt der Gewichtsverteilung bzw. die Wirkung der seitlichen Druckkräfte bei entsprechendem Wasservolumen zur Beckenhöhe. Hier ist sehr wohl darauf zu achten, dass das geplante Becken dem Seitendruck des Wassers stand hält, in dem man es entweder richtig mauert, mit Ringanker und Stahlgeflecht oder aber, bei der Holzbauweise ggf zusätzlich ein Metallband oder Ähnliches als Rahmenversteifung oder Zugband einplant. Was genau dafür nun gut oder besser geeignet ist, muss ich mal sehen. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass vernünftige stabile Metallwinkel ihren Beitrag leisten. Mal schauen...


----------



## Joerg (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Zacky,
vorab erst mal ein allgemeiner Hinweis. Viele Leser schreckt es ab zu antworten, wenn die Texte so lang sind. Ich werde daher auf die vielen Fragen getrennt antworten. 

Den Gedanken mit der Schräge solltest du verwerfen, da bei dieser Neigung kein nennenswerter Abtransport der groben Partikel erfolgt. (Details warum gerne per PN)

Der Oberflächenskimmer macht aus deinem genannten Grund schon Sinn. Eine vernünftige Oberflächenströmung oder ein Belüfter zeitweise sollte aber reichen. Ist also entbehrlich. 

Die Pflanzen und das Lavagestein solltest du auch lieber aus eigener Erfahrung lassen. Der Austrag an Nitrat ist relativ gering und das Wachtum unter Kunstlicht eher bescheiden.
Als Ausgleich ist ein erhöhter WW zu empfehlen. Der hat auch noch andere Vorteile.

Bei der angedachten Pumpe solltest du noch mal überlegen ob mehr Flow nicht sinnvoller ist. Aktuell fahre ich in der IH ungefähr 10X/Stunde. Da bleibt auch kaum was liegen. 

Eine UVC ist anzuraten, da der Besatz eher höher ist als im Teich. Ich hatte eine deutliche Verbesserung der Keimdichte feststellen können nachdem die UVC vom Teich in der IH lief.

Wenn du mal ein paar Beispiele einer IH sehen willst, sei dir dieSeite www.indoor-koihaltung.de von einem guten Bekannten ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Moin Rico,

sooo viel Text ... mal sehen ob ich da nix vergesse 

Also ich würde auf die Schräge auch verzichten. Da man ja eine Kreisströmung anstrebt, she ich in einer einseitigen Abschrägung genau wie Jörg, keinen Sinn. Lieber die Ecken etwas abschrägen und den Boden zur Mitte hin konisch zulaufen lassen und dort einen BA rein. Ist sicherlich effektiver.

Eine 1000er Pumpe ist meines erachtens nach etwas schwach. Damit kann man nicht viel anfangen. Ich habe an meinem QB eine 2500er dran und der Wasserfluß ist mager. Und dort sind keine Fische drin oder eben nur mal 1 oder 2 Stück.
Auch wenn Das Volumen Deiner IH nicht sooo groß wird, aber eine 5000er würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen.

Eine UVC ist Pflicht in der IH. Schon alleine wegen der Bakterien. Und denke mal nicht ... auch in der IH werden sich Algen bilden. Versprochen 

Auch ein EWA würde Sinn machen. Allerdings habe ich mit kleineren keine Erfahrung und der Tornado brauch mind 6000l, sonst schäumt er nicht.
Alternativ kannst Du ja über einen EWA im Mammutpumpenrinzip nachdenken. Dann bist Du Pumpenunabhängig und verbrauchst überdies noch weniger Strom.
Bei den steigenden Strompreisen eine gute Alternative 

So, jetzt zu den Pflanzen. Ein Teich im Haus wird sicher nicht funktionieren. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass eine "Lampe" ausreicht umd ein ordentliches Pflanzenwachstum zu erzeugen.
Überdies solltest Du den Kies weglassen ... ich habe doch auch keinen  Übrigens nennt man meine Art des Pflanzenfilters: Wurzelraumfilter 
Sinnvoller wäre es, den Pflanzenbereich komplett weg zu lassen und dafür lieber etwas mehr Wasservolumen zu schaffen. 
Wenn Du so gar nicht auf Pflanzen verzichten willst, dann nimm ein paar Pflanztaschen und hänge die an die Seiten. Und dann wirst Du sehen, dass Du gut daran getan hast, keinen separaten Pflanzenbereich gebaut zu haben.
Und wenn Du Dich so gar nicht von dieser Idee einen Pflanzenfilter im Haus abbringen läßt, dann setze die Pflanzen in Körbe und fixiere sie nur mit ein paar größeren Feldsteinen. Wenn die Wurzeln durch die Körbe gewachsen sind und selbständig Halt gefunden haben, dann nimm die Steine raus. Die Medienauflage laß ganz weg. Nur eine Art Gestell reinstellen, wo die Körbe drauf stehen.
Wenn die Wurzeln durch die Medienauflage wachsen, bekommst Du die Pflanzen nie wieder zum Wurzeln Verschneiden oder Reinigen raus ...
Aber wie gesagt ... ich würde es nicht machen ... ein paar Pflanztaschen an den Rand gehängt und fertig. Wenn es funktioniert sieht es gut aus ... funktioniert es nicht, brauchste Dich auch nicht wegen des verschenkten Platzes zu ärgern.

Skimmer würde ich auch mit einplanen. Allerdings würde mir ein Schwimmskimmer reichen. Es gibt keinen Laubeintrag und der Staub hält sich auch in Grenzen, so dass der Skimmer auch nicht ständig verstopft. Aber die Oberfläche ist frei von jeglichem "Müll" (Fettfilm, schwimmender Kot, überschüssiges Futter etc.).
Wenn Du einen selber bauen willst, ich denke schon dass es geht. 50er Rohr und als Mütze ein 75er ... Aufbau ähnlich dem Schwerkraftskimmer im Teich, nur eben kleiner. Hab ich letztens bei Pflanzen Kölle in einem Aquarium gesehen ... allerdings ohne Mütze , einfach nur Starr. Hieße dann allerdings auch abschalten bei TWW. Deshalb würde ich ihn mit Mütze basteln.

Zum Thema Luftfeuchtigkeit kann ich keinen wertvollen Beitrag leisten, da ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit habe. Ich weiß nur in der Theorie, dass die Wassertemperatur nicht höher als die Umgebungstemperatur sein darf. Dann klappt das auch mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit 

Mandy

(die auch so gerne einen Keller für eine IH hätte  )


----------



## Joerg (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Zacky,
das mit der Feuchtigkeit sollte man im Auge behalten aber es ist lösbar.
Wenn die Temperatur im Becken nicht viel höher ist als die Umgebungstemperatur und wenig Luftbewegung auf der Oberfläche, sollte sich das mit Lüften lösen lassen.
Eine Abdeckung ist auch nicht schlecht. Die hatte ich auf meiner letzten auch drauf. (Das Wasser wurde allerdings beheizt.)

Wegen der Druckkräfte am Rand würde ich mir keine so großen Gedanken machen. Dein IBC hält das doch auch aus.

Im Keller sollten eigentlich höhere Bodenbelastungen möglich sein. Frag mal den Architekten bevor du eine aufwändige Unterkonstruktion einplanst.
Möglicherweise reicht eine einfache Isolierung am Boden schon aus.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Jörg, er brauch doch auch bodenfreiheit wegen dem ba. Also ne unterkonstruktion ist gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo,
Meine Vorschläge sind:

So groß wie eben möglich die IH bauen - Dein Fußboden verträgt Minimum das Doppelte.

Bau das Becken aus PE (kostet ca. 700€) und lass Dir gleich einen Filter mit einschweißen
 -bloss keine Flüssigfolie nehmen-!!! 

Als Strömung oder flow brauchst Du Minimum eine 4.500 Pumpe bei 2m³ Becken; ich persönlich würde es heute auch mit einem Luftheber bauen...

Skimmer sollte immer dabei sein -man kann sehr leicht alles kombinieren.

Was ich nicht missen möchte:

Die Scheibe- diese sollte 15mm sein - habe ich 1 Jahr mit einem Magneten gesäubert! :evil
Mit einem Klingenschaber geht es 4x so schnell und ist billiger. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie sich das Plexiglas verhält; d.h.ob es mit der Zeit Kratzer bekommt...

Bodengrund- habe ich 3 Sorten- ist für die Fische wie Zähne putzen und die Fische haben Beschäftigung. 
Ist auch Biomaterial- ist sogar gut, weil die Wärme von unten kommt (Fußbodenheizung).

Als Feinfilter hat sich Hel x bei mir gut bewährt; natürlich ist ein Trommler oder Vlißer besser.

Pflanzen hatte ich auch mal - habe auch lange immer welche nachgepflanzt - hatte in meinem System aber auch den Nachteil, dass ich die Pumpe  alle 5 Wochen reinigen musste.

Das war's erstmal, 
Axo.
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt schöne Weihnachten :weihn5  verlebt  und

:newyear  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Joerg (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Jörg, er brauch doch auch bodenfreiheit wegen dem ba.


Mandy,
das Argument lass ich gelten. Den Boden dafür aufzubrechen wäre wohl aufwändiger.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Joerg schrieb:


> Den Boden dafür aufzubrechen wäre wohl aufwändiger.



Na wenn da tatsächlich ne Fußbodenheizung drin ist, dann ist das nicht nur aufwändiger, sondern schon fast ein Verbrechen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
noch was allgemeines zu der IH.

Das mit dem Gefälle hatte ich ja schon mal geschrieben. Es reicht wenn es ein kleines 1% zum BA gibt, wenn du mal komplett entleeren willst.

Wegen dem Filter: Tu dir die Matten ohne Vorfilter nicht an. Bei der Umwälzrate sind Damenstrümpfe sehr gut geeignet. Der BA und möglicherweise der Skimmer enden dann in einer Vorfilterkammer. Am Einlauf ist ein DS mit einem Gummiring befestigt.
Ein Ersatz ist nur 1-2 mal die Woche nötig und der Rest vom Filter hat keine Schwebstoffe mehr zum umwandeln.

Danach dann Matten oder bei höherem Bedarf noch __ Hel-X. Den Filterteil mit den Pflanzen lass weg. Ich hatte das auch mal versucht und bin davon abgekommen.
Was sich ganz gut macht sind Schwiminseln. Wie das aussieht und funktioniert weißt du ja schon.


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2013)

*Ich mal wieder  - Projekt Innenhälterung -*

Hallo @-All.

Ich danke euch für die Ratschläge, Gedanken und Meinungen. Ich habe die letzten Tage immer wieder gegrübelt und gerechnet und gezeichnet und verworfen und von vorne angefangen...

Unter Berücksichtigung eurer Meinungen habe ich mich jetzt zu Folgendem durchgerungen.

 

Die Maße sind jetzt bei 2,85 m x 1,40 m Außenmaße. Das Becken kommt mittlerweile auf knapp 1800 l reines Fischbeckenvolumen, dazu kommt noch etwas Filtervolumen. Wie in der Zeichnung zu sehen, lasse ich mich von meinen Pflanzen nicht abbringen!   Ich werde dann selbige aber als diese Art "Wurzelraumfilter" (@-Mandy: richtig!?) einbauen. Das heißt sie hängen dann in Körben im Wasser und können so ein wenig an Nährstoffen ziehen. Damit diese dann auch wachsen, kommen Pflanzenlampen/Strahler (LED-Grow-Lamps genannt) zum Einsatz, welche über dem Pflanzstreifen in die Decke eingebaut werden, die noch teilweise abgehangen werden muss. Nach Auskunft von verschieden Herstellern und Händlern sollen diese tatsächlich ihre Wirkung zeigen. Na, wir werden sehen...:beten! Achso, der Boden ist jetzt gerade waagerecht!

Der Fußbodenaufbau wird nach Rücksprache mit meinen Architektennachbarn auf die Gesamtbreite der "Bastelecke" von 3m x 3,50m komplett aufgeteilt, um so eine größt-mögliche Gewichtsverteilung / qm zu erzielen. Ein Restrisiko bleibt trotzdem! :?

Die Filterung wird dann, wie schon geplant mit Helix erfolgen. Die Pumpenleistung wird auf 4000 l/h festgesetzt, da eine solche Pumpe noch vorhanden ist. Für die Vorfilterung habe ich noch keinen genauen Plan, aber Damenstrumpfhose wird's anfänglich ganz bestimmt.  @-Jörg 

Die Sache mit dem Luftheber reizt mich auch - @-Friedhelm - jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie sich ein Luftheber mit einer Durchlauf-UVC-Lampe verhält. Denn die hatte ich nun eingeplant oder doch besser eine Tauch-UVC!? Wie verhält sich dann die Tauch-UVC, die in der Pumpenkammer untergebracht werden müsste!? Hätte Bedenken, dass die mir die Pumpe beschädigt? Gibt es überhaupt kleinere Tauch-UVC für mein Voumen einer IH? 

Vielleicht können mir hier die Luftheber-Experten noch einen Ratschlag geben.

@-Mandy, @-Jörg - Der Gedanke, den Estrich raus zu hauen und die Fußbodenheizung umzubauen, quasi gleich als IH-Heizung, ist schon zwischenzeitlich aufgekommen! ...aber nööö, das muss auch anders gehen...

So, jetzt könnt ihr wieder...


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
das wird ja langsam richtig gut und sehr durchdacht. 

Pflanzen kannst du so gut verwenden. (Ich mag Pflanzen ja auch. ) Es könnte sein, dass du irgendwann die Sicht frei haben willst und sie dann lieber im Teich wachsen lässt.

Eine Durchlauf UVC und Luftheber vertragen sich nicht gut. Die UVC sollte sich am besten direkt nach der Pumpe machen.
Um auf mehr Durchfluss zu kommen kannst du ja einen Luftheber zusätzlich in der Pumpenkammer laufen lassen.


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

...also meinst Du, mit ganz normaler Pumpe über UVC speisen und zusätzlichen Einlauf über Luftheber!?... Ich habe in der späteren Pumpenkammer nur eine Tiefe von etwa 50 cm. Geht da ein Luftheber überhaupt? ...oder ist das sogar besser, weil weniger Höhe und so weniger Leistung nötig!? 

Von Lufthebern habe ich ja so bislang gar keine Ahnung!


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Ähm rico, du weißt aber, dass 1 pflanzen-led über 70euro kostet . Mein arbeitskollege rüstet damit gerade sein aquarium um . . .und er brauch 'nur' 4 stück. Du weißt dann hoffentlich wie viel du brauchst um ein ordentliches pflanzenwachstum zu erzielen. Und ja, wurzelraumfilter ist der richtige ausdruck . Na du weißt ja wo ich hause. Kannst ja zum schnacken etc.rum kommen


----------



## stony25 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
na, dann dürfen wir uns über eine ausführliche Baudoku freuen.
Möchte aber kurz einen Hinweis bezüglich Pflanzen IH hinzufügen. Hab meiner Frau vor kurzen eine Planzen IH machen müssen. Sie hat sich damit ausgiebig beschäftigt und ich hab gemacht. 
Kenn mich zwar nicht so aus, da ich nur die ausführende Person war aber für Pflanzen sind  Kaltlichtleuchtstoffröhren zur Pflanzenbeleuchtung viel besser geeignet als Led.
Am besten sind Leuchtstofflampen mit so genanntem 'Vollspektrum'. Sie haben meist die Bezeichnung 840 und 860.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass dieses Licht für Koi nicht unvorteilhaft wäre.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Andi.

...da sage ich erst einmal Danke für die Info und werde mich wohl noch einmal auf die Suche begeben...ich hatte diese Leuchtstoffvariante schon mal gesehen, aber nicht weiter berücksichtigt, weil es dann recht hohe Watt-Leistungen sind, die ich wohl im Verhältnis zur LED-Leuchtkraft benötigt hätte...aber ich suche nochmal und werde dem einen oder anderen Händler noch auf den Zahn fühlen...

...eine Baudoku wird es dann bestimmt geben...schon alleine, weil Sabine "Lotta" auch eine IH bauen will und ihr nach Bildern süchtig seid...


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
nach der Pumpe durch die UVC. Das Wasser ist schon sauber und die kann dann optimal arbeiten.

Beim Luftheber hatte ich eher auf 70-90cm gehofft. Sauerstoff musst du auf jeden Fall viel einbringen. (Der ist ganz wichtig!)

Belüftersteine am Boden der Pumpenkammer. Von da aus in eine DN 110/70 Reduzierung. Diese unter der Wasseroberfläche mit einem T-Stück einmünden lassen.
Aus dem T-Stück blubbert die Luft oben raus und die Oberfläche wird nur leicht bewegt.
Ich schätze mal, dass man damit 4-6m³ Wasser fördern kann.

Der Dreck wird besser im Vorfilter ausgeschieden und die Koi haben ordentlich Bewegung.


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo. Ich auch mal wieder wieder mit einer Frage.

Skimmer in der Innnenhälterung: Ja! - aber was für ein Skimmer?

Ich würde sehr gerne die Filterung auf Schwerkraft betreiben, so dass ich dann auch gerne über Schwerkraft skimmern wollen würde. Nur sieht das mit dem Standard-Skimmer für Schwerkraft (160er), in der IH vielleicht ein wenig überdimensionert aus. Einen eigenständigen Skimmer mit Pumpe mag ich nicht, da es ja doch bei der Mini-IH stromsparend einher gehen soll.

Nun folgende Fragen dazu!

Schafft ein BA über 50er Rohr in Schwerkraft überhaupt was? Kann ich einen Skimmer über Schwerkraft mit einem 50er Rohr betreiben? Könnte man diesen Skimmer (Link siehe unten) oder zumindest das Schwimmerteil selbst in Schwerkraft verwenden? Kann ich beide Ablaufvorrichtungen, also BA und Skimmer, 10cm vor der Vorfilterkammer in ein 50er Rohr zusammenleiten oder nimmt das gänzlich den Flow? Wie gesagt und gefragt: Habe ich mit einem 50er Rohr überhaupt Flow? 

...gemeint ist dieser Skimmer hier...

Am Ende hängt immer noch gemäß Planung eine 4000er Pumpe dran.


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Zacky,

der aus dem Link passt weniger. "Durchflussmenge mind.: 20 Liter / Minute" Der braucht sicher 2m² damit er gut "zieht".
Was ich mir bei dir gut vorstellen kann ist einen Notüberlauf als Skimmer zu verwenden. Ein Rohr auf der passenden Höhe und bei Bedarf den WW langsam machen.

Den Flow rechne ich noch aus, kommt später.


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Joerg schrieb:


> "Durchflussmenge mind.: 20 Liter / Minute" Der braucht sicher 2m² damit er gut "zieht".



Was meinst du damit? Die Wasseroberfläche? Die liegt dann theoretisch bei 2,4 qm. Die 4000er Pumpe sollte dann am Ende die ungefähren 3400 l/h ziehen/fördern. Förderhöhe sind ja nur 40cm. Aber durch die UVC, wobei die über ein Bypass auch denkbar wäre.



Joerg schrieb:


> ...einen Notüberlauf als Skimmer zu verwenden. Ein Rohr auf der passenden Höhe und bei Bedarf den WW langsam machen.



...darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hey Zacky,

in der Beschreibung steht :
*Durchflussmenge mind.: 20 Liter / Minute
Durchflussmenge max.: 50 Liter / Minute*

Da kommste mit Deiner 4000er nicht weit. Die ist zu schwach auf der Brust.
Ergo geht der Skimmer nicht. Das meint Jörg 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

naja......wenn ich so rechne, dann sind es aber doch Minimum 1200 l/h und Maximum 3000 l/h...gut, dann bleibt theoretisch nicht mehr viel für den BA über, aber wenn beide nur auf 50% laufen sind es doch immer noch 1800 l/h je Anschluß (30 l/min)...

...ich kann doch das Volumen nicht zu schnell durch den Filter drücken...dann bringt es ja wieder nix an Reinigung...verstehste was ich meine...beim Außenteich sagt man, das gesamte Volumen 1 x in 2 Stunden und bei der IH würde ich dann das gesamte Volumen 2 x in 1 Stunde umwälzen...


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Mandy hat mich da schon richtig verstanden - ich wollte es nicht gleich so drastisch ausdrücken. 
In der IH hast du normalerweise einen deutlich keineren Skimmer Bedarf. Das mit dem Überlauf zu kombinieren ist keine schlechte Idee.

Der BA muss die Köttel schnell in die Vorabscheidung bringen. Da du eine hohe Temperatur hast, wirst du dich wundern, was da anfällt. (Ich weiß das aus eigener extrem Erfahrung.)
Der Bioteil danach muss dann auch weniger verarbeiten. Wenn man "nur" ein paar Koi bei niedriger Temperatur überwintern will ist das etwas anderes als kleinen den optimalen Start zu verpassen. 
Den guten Start danken einem es die kleinen dann auch mit sehr gutem Wachtum.


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

OK, OK!  

Also bisheriges Fazit ist, dass der Skimmer nur als gepumpte Version geht. Somit ist meine 1 Pumpe mit 4000 l/h aber dennoch ausreichend, wenn sie nur den Bodenablauf bedient. Oder!? Dann muss ich also doch einen Skimmer mit eigener Pumpe nehmen. Richtig!? Geht ihr da so mit?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Wenn die Pumpe nur den Skimmer bedienen soll, dann passt das 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Du könntest den BA auch mit dem Luftheber betreiben, falls der genug Umwälzung bringt.
Die Pumpe dann mit dem Skimmer und der UVC danach. Sollte noch passen aber eine eine Nummer kleiner für den wäre auch in Ordnung. Der Bedarf ist ja nicht so hoch wie im Teich.

Die Belüftung brauchst du auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte einen 3,6m³ Kompressor am laufen. Der war gerade so ausreichend. Hat mein __ Hel-x dann auch ausreichend bewegt.

Falls du Tosai gut aufziehen willst sind die "Mindestvorraussetzungen" hinfällig. 
Viel Futter bedeutet einen entsprechenden Aufwand an O², Filterung und WW.
Den Aufwand wirst du aber nicht bereuen, da du sie wachsen sehen kannst.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe in der späteren Pumpenkammer nur eine Tiefe von etwa 50 cm. Geht da ein Luftheber überhaupt? ...oder ist das sogar besser, weil weniger Höhe und so weniger Leistung nötig!?






Hallo Zacky,

na klar geht es mit Luftheber, diese Technik kommt aus der Aquaristik und klappt auch in 15 cm Becken. 
Im Video ist es ein 50 mm Rohr mit 35 cm Länge: [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmQS3Mtqe-M[/yt]


.


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Leute...

...ich will euch nur mal kurz auf dem Laufenden halten, nicht das ihr denkt, dass das Thema hier in Vergessenheit gerät...

Ich habe die letzten Wochen unter anderem mit Andre69 viel im Kontakt gestanden und wir haben uns für einen Luftheberbau für die IH entschieden. So im Groben und Ganzen sieht das Teil ganz neckig aus, aber leider bin ich von der Leistung nicht 100%ig überzeugt. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur einen zu schwachen Kompressor, aber wir werden das Teil erst einmal einbauen und dann beobachten, wie es funzt. Einen stärkeren Lüfter kann man ja noch austauschen.

Ein paar Rohbauarbeiten habe ich auch schon begonnen, aber die sind nicht der Rede wert, da sich alles erst einmal um die Technik drehte. Denn ohne zu wissen, wie die spätere Technik aussieht, wollte ich den Rohbau nicht weiter voran treiben, da ja zur Technik passende Module, wie Einläufe, Ausläufe und so weiter auch eingebaut werden müssen.

Naja, schauen wir mal, wie und ob das Projekt im Ganzen dann übrhaupt läuft. Ich berichte wieder. 

PS: Wer noch ein paar gute allgemeine Ratschläge hat, sollte mir diese bitte mitteilen, denn es geht bald weiter...


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2013)

*Das Koi-Kinderzimmer ist fertig!*

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich habe die letzten Wintermonate nun für den Aufbau meiner Innenhälterung, Quarantäne oder auch Koi-Kinderstube genutzt und bin dann erst einmal soweit fertig, na gut - nicht ganz und gar, aber schon schön. 

*kurzer Überblick*

- Grundfläche 3m Länge x 1,50m Breite x 1m Tief (0,75m Wasserstand)
- 2200 Liter Füllvolumen (1765 l Fischbecken - Rest Filter)
- 1 x BA 50er, 1 x OS 50er
- Filter mit Vorfluterkammer, Matten PPI 30, 30 l Helix, Luftheber mit 35 W Membranpumpe
- Beleuchtung: 2 x LED-Pflanzenleuchten 3W/230V (25W Echtleistung) und 2 x LED-Lichtleiste T5 15W/230V~12V Trafo (120W Echtleistung bei 6500 k - Tageslichtweiß)
- Sichtfenster ca. 1m x 0,50m in 16mm VSG mit 0,076 Folie (2 x 8mm ESG)
- Teichfolie 1 mm PVC schwarz

So und jetzt erst einmal Bilder...

...bevor alles begann, stand das Aufräumen zur Debatte...
   

...dann wurde natürlich das "Kinderzimmer" auch schön dekoriert...
   

...das Grundgestell wurde auf eine Fläche von 10 qm aufgebaut, hierzu wurde der Estrichboden mit 19mm starken OSB 3 - Platten ausgelegt, hierauf kamen die Balken 6x10cm für die Unter- & Seitenkonstruktion...in die Balken wurden zudem die Rohrleitungen eingebaut und entsprechende Lochbohrungen vorgenommen...auch zu sehen ist hinten am Fenster die neu gebaute Frischwasserzufuhr...
       

...die Innen- und Außenseitenwände sind mit 18mm Spanverlegeplatten gemacht worden, der Boden ist doppelt beplankt (19mm OSB + 18mm Spanplatte)...die Seitenwände sind mit den Kanthölzern 6x10cm erstellt worden...die Wände wurden zusätzlich mit einem Stahl-Lochband umlaufend gesichert...
       

...die Frontseite wurde verkleidet, gestrichten und eine erste Ansicht wurde getestet......Folie und Folienflansche wurde zwischenzeitlich auch eingelegt und geklebt...
       

...dann kam noch die Rahmenabdeckung, die Scheibe, der Filter...
       



---> weiter im nächsten Thread


----------



## francis89 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

hammer echt nice


----------



## blackbird (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Rico, 
ganz großes Kino! Sieht prima aus. 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Zacky,

da hast du echt was schönes geschaffen! 

Wieviel Leistung schafft nun dein Luftheber? Hat alles so funktioniert wie es sollte. Sieht aber echt toll aus. 
Kannst bei mir vorbei kommen und auch eine bauen.


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2013)

*Teil 2 - der Baudoku*

...das Wasser und der Filter...und los geht's...das Becken wurde zu 2/3 mit Leitungswasser und mit 1/3 Teichwasser von draußen befüllt...daher auch die Temperaturen...
       

...meine geliebte Frau - verantwortlich für die Deko - hat noch das Fenster zum Garten verschönert...die olle Gardine musste weichen und...*tada*...
   

...zu meinem Erstauen konnte ich jetzt feststellen, dass trotz aller vorherigen Skepsis und dem Mißtrauen zum Luftheber, doch alles läuft...selbst der Skimmer (eigentlich für gepumpte Version) wird vom LH bei offenen BA via Schwerkraftvorfilterung angesaugt...der LH wird von einer KoiPro50 über einen 1/2" Gartenschlauch bedient...

...es fehlen noch die Pflanzen, die VIP-Lounge zum Genießen und natürlich die Fische werden auch erst bei gleicher Temperatur umgesetzt...(sind ja noch in der Mini-IH)

...den Scheibeneinbau werde ich dann gerne im anderen Thread noch einmal genauer beschreiben...


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

...Danke für die lieben Worte...

@-Dennis: Keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt wieder ermitteln soll.  Bei der ursprünglichen Variante mit kleineren Luftschlauch und kleinerem Schlauchanschluß waren es etwa 5000-6000 l/h bei der Koipro. Da hat aber der Skimmer nicht reagiert. Jetzt habe ich einen 13mm Schlauchanschluss mit einem 1/2" Gartenschlauch verbunden und der Skimmer saugt bei offenen BA mit. Und das obwohl er nur in gepumpter Version funkktionieren sollte.  Auch egal, es funzt und mir gefällt's...


----------



## lotta (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

     Mensch Rico,
das ist ja so was von GELUNGEN
ich bin so richtig beeindruckt!
Und von mir auch ein SUPERDICKES Lob,
und liebe Grüße an deine Frau
Denn ohne die superschöne DEKO,
würde ja echt was fehlen.
Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Vergnügen mit dieser tollen Anlage


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Zacky,

mit dem Luftheber freut mich 

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner provisorischen IH als Quarantäne. Da sind zwei 50er Luftheber mit dran. Die schaffen ca. 5000 l/h.

Die Steigrohrhöhe beträgt nur 35cm und die Pumpe hat "nur" 25W.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

:gratuliere
Habt ihr sehr schön gemacht !
ABER ! Jetzt kommts !...................................
Bei die Fischi´s hinter der Scheibe hat doch einer getrickst !  Ich kenne deine Fischi´s, da ist keiner sooooooooooo gross ! 
Und ick wollte dabei sein , bei die Inbetriebnahme ! Ick muss doch auch noch lernen !
Jetzt ABER ! das Zweite ! 
:troeton:sekt Wann ?
PS : 
Schöne Grüsse an die Cheffin !


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...Danke für die lieben Worte...
> 
> @-Dennis: Keine Ahnung wie ich das jetzt wieder ermitteln soll.



Hänge einen 80l Müllsack an den Ausgang deines Filters und stoppe die Zeit bis er voll ist.
Dann auf eine Stunde hochrchnen und fertig. 
X= Volumen pro Stunde (l/h)
Y= Zeit (in sec) für 80l Müllsack

X=(80l*3600s)/Y 

Die Klammer ist unnötig, sieht nur schöner aus.


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

@-Lotta "Sabine" - vielen Dank 

@-Andre ...nicht traurig sein, kommst'e rum, bauen wir alles nochmal ab und wieder auf...

@-Dennis ...werden wir mal testen und berichten!...

 euch allen...


----------



## Andre 69 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



> @-Andre ...nicht traurig sein, kommst'e rum, bauen wir alles nochmal ab und wieder auf...


Ok !  Ick such schon mal den Aufstellort !


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Rico,

das sieht ja auf den Bildern richtig profi aus   :gratuliere

Da hoffe ich doch das du uns die Kinderstube auch zum Teichtreffen zeigen wirst 

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Rico,

die IH ist gar nicht schlecht geworden. 
Auch das Fenster macht sich ordentlich.

Ein Teil zum Messen des Volumenstroms binge ich im Sommer mit. Da es immer anzeigt, ist es auch gut für Optimierungen geeignet.

Bei dem Filter wirst du wohl noch Nachrüsten müssen. Meiner hatte am Ende deutlich mehr Filtermaterial.


----------



## mcreal (11. März 2013)

Hallo Zacky,

mensch,das sieht alles richtig Klasse aus.Sehr schön geworden.

Sorry,falls ich die Antwort auf meine Frage vielleicht in deinem Thread schon überlesen habe sollte.
Was für Wassertemp. beabsichtigst Du in deiner IH zu fahren?
Dein __ Hel-x sieht schon schön eingelaufen aus,stammt dies von einem bereits eingelaufenen Filter?


Gesendet von meinem A501 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hey Rico,

das ist ja der Hammer 
Super schön geworden ... Respekt.
Und die Bildchen ... ich wußte gar nicht dass Deine liebe Frau so gut zeichnen kann. Voll geil 

Wo habt ihr denn die Scheibendeko her? Das würde mir auch gefallen ...

Mandy

PS: ich hasse es keinen Keller zu besitzen


----------



## blackbird (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Rico, 
bin schon sehr gespannt auf Details zum Scheibeneinbau... 
Ist die 16er VSG-Scheibe Weißglas?
Echt toll, was Ihr Euch da hingestellt habt!
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Ob man so etwas nachträglich auch noch einbauen kann  :?

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Danke euch für die lieben Worte, ist schön zu sehen, dass es euch gefällt und macht auch ein wenig stolz...



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ok !  Ick such schon mal den Aufstellort !


...mmmmhhh,  darüber reden wir nochmal...



troll20 schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich doch das du uns die Kinderstube auch zum Teichtreffen zeigen wirst


...na sicher doch, wenn bis dahin alles hält...ein wenig Skepsis und Respekt vor dem Volumen und der Kraft des Wassers habe ich schon...:beten



Joerg schrieb:


> Bei dem Filter wirst du wohl noch Nachrüsten müssen. Meiner hatte am Ende deutlich mehr Filtermaterial.


...das befürchte ich ja auch, aber noch ist etwas Platz und dann wird's aber doch eng...



mcreal schrieb:


> Was für Wassertemp. beabsichtigst Du in deiner IH zu fahren?
> Dein __ Hel-x sieht schon schön eingelaufen aus,stammt dies von einem bereits eingelaufenen Filter?


...ich denke, dass ich am Ende so etwa 21° C bis 22° C haben werde...in der kleinen Mini-IH, wo die Fische jetzt sind haben wir entsprechend der Luft- & Umgebungstemperatur 22,4° C...also von daher werde ich mich da irgendwo einpendeln...das Helix stammt aus dem Teichfilter draußen, da der Filter diesen Winter ja auch durchlief...wir haben auch 1/3 Teichwasser zum Befüllen genommen und auch die WW in der Mini-IH derzeit immer mit Teichwasser gemacht, damit sich die Fische an die Bakterienumwelt schon gewöhnen können...



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und die Bildchen ... ich wußte gar nicht dass Deine liebe Frau so gut zeichnen kann.
> Wo habt ihr denn die Scheibendeko her?


...Danke für das Lob, aber die Wandbilder sind Wandtattoo's (Klebefolien) , die Ehre steht uns nicht zu...jedoch hat Netti die Scheibendeko alleine gemacht, quasi Kopiervorlage auf Papier, Folie auf Scheibe, dann mit Bastelskalpell die Vorlage nachgeschnitten und rausgelöst...jaaa, da hat sie ein Händchen für...bussi



blackbird schrieb:


> bin schon sehr gespannt auf Details zum Scheibeneinbau...
> Ist die 16er VSG-Scheibe Weißglas?


...die Details mache ich dann in den anderen Thread rein, welchen ich damals als Frage zum Thema "Scheibeneinbau" schon mal gestartet habe...die Scheibe besteht aus 2 x 8mm ESG mit 0,076 Folierung und mir wurde vom Glaser gesagt, dass es Weißglas ist, da Weißglas schon für die Herstellung von ESG genutzt wird...ob das alles immer so stimmt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich hoffe doch...


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ob man so etwas nachträglich auch noch einbauen kann  :?
> 
> Mandy


Bezieht sich das jetzt auf de fehlenden Keller?


----------



## stony25 (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,

Respekt, gefällt mir sehr gut
Da bekommt man fast Lust, auch sowas zu bauen.
Wo bekommt man so schöne Tatoos?

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



troll20 schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf den fehlenden Keller?


... ich denke sie meint die Scheibe!? ...aber die nachträglich einbauen!? - wird nicht ganz einfach...



stony25 schrieb:


> Da bekommt man fast Lust, auch sowas zu bauen.
> Wo bekommt man so schöne Tattoos?


...Danke... --> na dann ran, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...die Wandtattoos habe ich in der Bucht gefunden, aber die Verkäufer/Shops haben auch normale Onlineshops...


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



troll20 schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf de fehlenden Keller?



Ja klar ... ich setze mein Haus auf __ Stelzen, damit ich darunter einen Keller ausbuddeln kann 

Natürlich bezog es sich auf das Teichfenster.
Ich habe ja einen Hochteich, da wäre so eine Scheibe das Non plus Ultra. Allerdings fehlt es an dem nötigen Kleingeld. Vielleicht so in paar Jahren ... nur der Teich ist eben schon fertig 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

...so ihr...ich habe den Scheibeneinbau in dem Thread hier mal genauer und ausführlicher beschrieben...


----------



## mcreal (11. März 2013)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...na sicher doch, wenn bis dahin alles hält...ein wenig Skepsis und Respekt vor dem Volumen und der Kraft des Wassers habe ich schon...:beten



Oh ja, das kenne ich nur zu gut.
Die ersten paar Tage / Nächte habe ich auch sehr unruhig geschlafen. Mehrmals mitten in der Nacht aufgewacht und runter in den Keller gerannt. 
Aber nach nun mittlerweile 2 Jahren, hat man dann auch Vertrauen in die Konstruktion. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2013)

*Noch eine Frage zum Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo Forenfans.

Ich habe heute meine Fische von der Mini-IH in die neue IH setzen können. Beim Abpumpen der alten Brühe sind mir gerade massig viele __ Schnecken aufgefallen, die jetzt an den Wänden kleben. Ich habe noch einen Rest Wasser drin gelassen, da ich mir jetzt die Frage stellte, ob ich soviele wie möglich davon retten sollte -  mir ist klar, das jedes Leben gerettet werden sollte  - und dann in die neue IH zu setzen. Nach draußen geht ja nun gar nicht, dass alles wettermäßig zu kalt und teils noch gefroren ist. Ich habe mir auch den Info-Thread angeschaut und es scheinen wohl diese Blasenschnecken zu sein.

Nun vielleicht eine blöde Frage: Sind die Schnecken eigentlich ein gutes oder eher ein schlechtes Zeichen? Kann ich sie denn dann bedenkenlos in die Koi-IH setzen oder sind sie dort eher ungünstig für Koi (wegen fressen oder so)? Welchen Nutzen bringen sie mir tatsächlich? Ich habe sie zuvor in der Mini-IH nie wirklich gesehen, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, wo sie jetzt plötzlich in diesen Massen herkommen.  
Von daher, bitte helft mir weiter...


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
die sind eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, können dir in der IH aber ein Menge Probleme machen.
Ich habe die auch immer in großen Mengen aus dem Filter geholt und irgendwann war der PH wegen dem niedrigen KH Wert so richtig aus dem Ruder gelaufen. 

Vermeiden wirst du die Verschleppung wohl nicht. Hänge gleich einen Beutel Muschelgrid rein.
Damit ersparst du dir möglicherweise extreme Schwankungen im PH.

22°C sind schon optimal zum wachsen. Die fressen dann ohne Ende.
Achte auf eine zusätzliche Belüftung wegen der Koi und der Bakterien.
Nachdem ich diese nachgerüstet hatte, ging es den kleinen deutlich besser.


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Danke Jörg...


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2013)

*Aktuelle Bilder - Innenhälterung -*

...mal was aktuelles...die Pflanzen sind da und seit dem Einbringen vor ca. eineinhalb Wochen sichtbar gewachsen...


----------



## MaFF (22. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

shock:shock

Hallo Zacky,

ich finde es top. Da ist man mal einige Monate nicht online da haust du wieder so ein Ding raus. 
Ich konnte es mir schon beim Treffen denken. DU BIST VERRÜCKT.jaja

Gruß der MaFF


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



MaFF schrieb:


> DU BIST VERRÜCKT.jaja



 Danke Marcel...verrückt!?... neeeeeiiiin...vielleicht nur ein ganz klein wenig...sind wir nicht alle ein wenig :crazy


----------



## schnuffi0984 (23. März 2013)

Zacky schrieb:


> Danke Marcel...verrückt!?... neeeeeiiiin...vielleicht nur ein ganz klein wenig...sind wir nicht alle ein wenig :crazy



Wenn bei allen verrückten sowas raus kommt sollte die ganze welt so sein. Ich bin gerade richtig neidisch:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaFF (23. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Du bist im positiven Sinne verrückt.  Wie wir alle.
Mir gefallen besonders die Bilder an der Wand. Hab ich dir mal mein Bild gezeigt was ich vor 6 Jahren an meine Wand gemalt habe!!?? Wenn nicht, ich hab es mal in Anhang gepackt. 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

... ...nicht schlecht Marcel, wirklich selbst gemalt!?...Respekt!...


----------



## MaFF (23. März 2013)

Mit Hilfe eines Polylux und einer Freundin. Die Vorlage habe ich sicher eingeschlossen falls ich das Bild nochmal malen muss.  deine Bilder sehen aber auch Super aus.


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
zum Thema verrückt. Wäre nicht das ein Auto für dich?


----------



## Zacky (24. März 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

 ...der sieht ja genial aus...


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hallo erst mal...

Ich hatte die letzten paar Wochen eine recht schlechte Sicht in der Innenhälterung, das Wasser war trüb und vernebelt und so richtig schien es den Fischen auch nicht zu gefallen.  

Nach einiger Überlegung habe ich mich dann mal wieder mit dem Filter beschäftigt und musste feststellen, dass der überwiegende Schmutz in der letzten Kammer vorhanden war. Hier habe ich die Teichpumpe (Oase 4000er) zu stehen gehabt, die ordentlich Bewegung machte. Dabei habe ich mir sicherlich auch die Sicht im Becken eingetrübt, da der Bakki-Tod-Schmutz aus der vorgeschalteten Helixkammer sich dort absetzte und dann mit eingesaugt und in das Innenbecken gepumpt wurde.

Da ich auch wieder zurück wollte, zu einer Energie sparenden Variante, habe ich wieder einen Luftheber gebaut und diesen auch wieder eingesetzt. Der Luftheber ist nunmehr nur aus 50er Rohr und wird aktuell noch mit einer Koipro 50 betrieben, die jedoch durch Drehzahlsteller reduziert wurde. Unter Volllast der Luftpumpe würde der LH nur Lärm verursachen und seine Leistung wäre zur Luftmenge auf Grund der Querschnitte kontraproduktiv.

Ich habe diesen LH ähnlich dem Prinzip des Hamburger Mattenfilter (aus den AQ-Bereich) gebaut, aber doch wieder anders und diesen aus Bestandteilen eines Patronenfilters konzipiert. So habe ich also einen "2 in 1-LH" und bin mit der Leistung bislang zufrieden. Wenn das Wasser nun auch nach einem gro0ßen WW sowie der generellen Filterung wieder sauber wird und bleibt, bin ich glücklich.

...und so sieht das Teil von mir aus...


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,

das Teil sieht toll aus.
Ähnliche Varianten hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz.

Wenn du noch etwas Platz hast, würde sich eine Erweiterung der Mattenfläche anbieten.
Es kann sich mehr absetzen, wenn du nur wenig Strömung hast.


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Jörg.

Das Teil ist für meinen kleinen "Pumpenraum" schon am Limit, größer geht nicht. Da ich ja noch gelegentlich mit einer Strumpfsocke filtere, hoffe ich einfach, dass es mir den Schmutz (die feinen Partikelchen) rausfiltert. Allerdings ist fakt, dass ich mir eine deutlich sinnvollere und effektivere Vorfilterung einfallen lassen muss. Da spekuliere ich noch auf einen Siebfilter-Eigenbau. Genügend Skizzen, Zeichnungen und Bilder habe ich die letzten Wochen studiert und jetzt muss ich es nur noch irgendwie umsetzen.


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Zacky,
in einer Strumpfsocke bleibt deutlich mehr hängen als in einem Siebfilter.
Da du praktisch kaum grobe Pflanzenteile im Wasser hast, könnte eine feinere Filterung Sinn machen. 

Ich war damals am überlegen ob ich einen VF einbaue, da die häufige Reinigung schon teilweise etwas mühsam war.

Die Schmutzfracht wird mit dem Wachstum der Koi stark zunehmen. Ich habe den Filter bis zum Sommer mehrmals erweitern müssen.

Belüfte mit der überschüssigen Luft des Koipro 50 doch zusätzlich das Wasser. 
Die Bakterien brauchen viel O² und ein hoher Gehalt lässt die Koi schneller wachsen.
Den aktuellen Sauerstoffgehalt kann man Anhand der Atmung der Koi gut abschätzen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Ach Rico, warum baust du nur immer meine Ideen schneller als ich, so geht das einfach nicht 

Am ähnlichem Aufbau bastel ich derzeit auch, aber für draußen.
Dazu wollte ich die Ansaugung nach oben legen, auch durch Patronen ansaugen, bis max. 20cm unter der Oberfläche, so das man sie relativ leicht aus dem Teich fischen kann. Den Ausgang wollt ich dann in ein Netz mit Hellix (zusätzlich belüftet) leiten und so eine kleine Winterfilterung erreichen, Dadurch sollte keine großartige Durchmischung entstehen, bei zusätzlich belüftung und trotzdem eine leichte Filterung der Schwebstoffe. 
Aber nee, wieder alles geklaut, tzzzzz  

Aber deine Ausführung, einfach 

LG René


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

:knuddel ...ooch menno Rene, hättest Du doch vorher was gesagt, hätte ich gewartet... :smoki

Warum baust Du nicht anders herum - von außen über Patronen ansaugen, nach innen holen und über ein mit Helix gefülltes Rohr das Wasser ge-Lufthebert!? So hast Du einen LH mit "Vorfilter" und filterst durch belüftetes Helix wieder oben raus. Das Ganze etwas unter Wasser gehalten, wird nicht viel durchwühlt!?


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

von außen über Patronen ansaugen 

ich hab noch kein Loch in der Folie, wie du evtl. noch in Erinnerung hast.
Kann ja erst am Teich weiter bauen wenn die Fassade endlich fertig ist 
Hoffentlich schaffe ich das nächstes Jahr endlich 

LG René


----------



## Zacky (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



troll20 schrieb:


> von außen über Patronen ansaugen
> 
> ich hab noch kein Loch in der Folie, wie du evtl. noch in Erinnerung hast.



Das mit den Patronen von außen, war so gemeint, wie ich es gebaut habe...da ich dachte, dass du nur einen kleinen Minifilter für den Winterbetrieb bauen wolltest. Das du keinen Durchgang in der Folie hast, dass weiß ich natürlich noch...


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Asu, ja, meint ich doch mit meiner Beschreibung.
Halt die Ansaugrohre bis ca. 20 cm unter die Oberfläche und darauf einen Bogen damit sie Wagerecht stehen. Den Auslauf nicht senkrecht wie auf deinem Bild sondern auch einen Bogen knapp unter der Oberfläche, dann mit einem Rohr ca 1m weiter in den Hellx- Sack (Netz)
Bin nur noch am grübeln wie ich dieses Konstrukt am Boden fixiere.

LG René


----------



## wp-3d (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten paar Wochen eine recht schlechte Sicht in der Innenhälterung, das Wasser war trüb und vernebelt und so richtig schien es den Fischen auch nicht zu gefallen.



Hi Rico,

bei deiner Formulierung tippe ich eher auf eine Bakterienblüte.
Wieso nimmst Du keine längeren Patronen, die bis zur Wasseroberfläche reichen?

Von einen HMF kann ich nichts erkennen, diese sind großflächig mit geringer Durchströmung
und so nicht zum Schmutz filtern, sondern als Biofilter ähnlich Helix.

Mit dem Flow des LH ist es ein mechanischer Filter der auch schnell zu sitzt und oft
gereinigt werden muss.

Ich sehe in deiner Filterkammer nicht optimal, waagerecht verbaute Filtermatten.

Wie kommst Du zum reinigen an die unteren, nimmst Du alle Matten raus und reinigst
sie alle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt?

Sollten sich feine Matten im Filter befinden, würde ich mir das auch überlegen,
wir filtern selbst bei Minifischen nur noch mit PPI 10.
Wenn sie mit einem Biofilm bewachsen sind, sind es auch sehr schnell Feinstfilter.

Die Hydropflanzwanne würde ich gleichzeitig als Rieselfilter benutzen.
Mittels einer kleine Motorpumpe die mit einem durchlöcherten Rohr das Wasser 
über das Substrat versprüht.


.


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Guten Morgen Werner. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> ...bei deiner Formulierung tippe ich eher auf eine Bakterienblüte.
> Wieso nimmst Du keine längeren Patronen, die bis zur Wasseroberfläche reichen?



Was für eine Bakterienblüte!? Algenblüte kenne ich ja, aber Baktierenblüte... Kannst Du mir da bitte noch ein paar Informationen zu geben? :beten

Die Frage mit den Filterpatronen ist durchaus berechtigt  und ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich nur noch eine neue Filterpatrone zu liegen hatte und diese dann einfach halbiert habe. Auch ist meine "Pumpenkammer" nur 60cm hoch. So dachte ich mir, dass reicht erst einmal.  Ich habe ja noch weitere (gebrauchte) Patronen zu liegen, die aber eigentlich zum Patronenfilter vom Außenteich gehören.



wp-3d schrieb:


> Von einen HMF kann ich nichts erkennen, diese sind großflächig mit geringer Durchströmung und so nicht zum Schmutz filtern, sondern als Biofilter ähnlich Helix.



Das ist kein HMF-ähnlicher Aufbau!?  Ich dachte, dass ich das so verstanden habe, aber ist ja auch nicht schlimm ~ habe ich was "Neues" erfunden. (muss ich mir nur noch einen Namen einfallen lassen) 

Die Patronen sind PPI 30 oder so und sollten durchaus auch als Biofilter fungieren, aber genau aus dem von Dir besagten Grund des Bewachsen eines Biofilmes, hege ich die Hoffnung auf eine "Feinstfilterung" für die abgestorbenen Bakkis. Ich hatte in meinem Filter bislang eigentlich nur Helix als Biofilter und war mit den Wasserwerten zufrieden.



wp-3d schrieb:


> Mit dem Flow des LH ist es ein mechanischer Filter der auch schnell zu sitzt und oft gereinigt werden muss.



...das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber ich muss in der IH eh' häufiger reinigen...



wp-3d schrieb:


> Ich sehe in deiner Filterkammer nicht optimal, waagerecht verbaute Filtermatten.



Die blaue Filtermatte die auf den ersten Bildern zu sehen ist, ~ auf die Du Dich wahrscheinlich beziehst ~ ist nicht mehr als solche vorhanden. Ich hatte lediglich eine Matte (PPI 10 o. 20) in der Vorfluterkammer/Sammelkammer zu liegen, um damit ursprünglich die Vorfilterung durchzuführen. Das ging auch eine Zeit lang gut, aber ist halt auch nicht das Optimale für mich gewesen. Die Matte ist nun schon eine Zeit lang weg und ich filtere hier (sehr aufwändig) mit einer Strumpfsocke, die fast täglich mal gespült werden muss.

Daher ja die Überlegung, wie und was ich mir für eine bessere Vorfilterung einsetzen kann. Das Problem ist aktuell auch, dass die Fische durch den BA schwimmen und dann in der Sammelkammer umher schwimmen. So kann ich sie immer noch raus fangen und wieder zurück setzen.



wp-3d schrieb:


> Die Hydropflanzwanne würde ich gleichzeitig als Rieselfilter benutzen. Mittels einer kleine Motorpumpe die mit einem durchlöcherten Rohr das Wasser
> über das Substrat versprüht.



Diese Überlegung hatte ich auch wieder Letztens als ich mir die Videos von Koifarmen angeschaut hatte. Nur habe ich hier noch keine richtig gute Idee, wie ich das anstelle. 

Ich habe ja keine echte Wanne darin, sondern nur Pflanzkörbe in einer Styrodurplatte am schwimmen. Der gesamte Bereich des Pflanzenabteiles ist zusätzlich durch ein Gewebe vom "Freiwasser"-bereich getrennt. Darauf habe ich nur Blähton als Deko gemacht, also so richtig Hydro ist das wohl auch nicht. D

Der Platz ist ja da, nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir da jetzt eine richtige Wanne baue, die am Boden löchere oder gleich mit einem Sieb baue oder was auch immer und was ich dann für Pflanzen reinstelle.

Da bin ich für jeden Ratschlag offen und dankbar.


----------



## wp-3d (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Rico,

Bakterienblüte ist eine nebelig/milchige Wassertrübung die mit UVC schnell behoben werden kann.
Ursache sind gelöste Nährstoffe, so wie die Algenblüte bei günstiger Sonneneinstrahlung.
Das erste kleine Bild unter dem Vorschaubild  http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/aquarium-von-matthias-funke_12143.html

Als Hydropflanzgefäß würde ich einfach ein Kunststoffnetz in den Rahmen anbringen,
mit Lava bis über die Wasseroberfläche befüllen und wenn der Raum nicht zu kalt ist,
mit Philodendren bepflanzen.
http://philodendron.de/philodendren-arten/

.


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

So, wie das Wasser auf dem kleineren Bild aussieht, kommt das in etwa hin. Eine UVC habe ich nicht in Betrieb, wäre also auch noch eine Möglichkeit. ...Danke...

Das mit den Pflanzen für die Hydro-Nutzung klingt gut, da die Raumtemperaturen bei etwa 20° C liegt. Das sollte dann ja machbar sein. Momentan habe ich ja schon solch ein Netz (Putzgewebe) darin zu hängen, ich hätte nur Bedenken, dass es das Gewicht nicht hält. Ich mache mir mal Gedanken, wie ich das am besten hinbekommme. Werde das mal meiner Chefin so mitteilen, da sie für derartige Pflanzen zuständig ist. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Joerg (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: wieder ein Projekt - Innenhälterung -*

Hi Rico,
Bakterienblüte kommt mir bekannt vor.   Die tritt häufig hohen Kohlenhydrat Werten auf.
Nachdem die überschüssige UVC vom Teich bei mir lief, war die schnell weg. Diese reduziert zusätzlich den Keimdruck.
Bei einem, meist unvermeidlichen, Überbesatz muss man deutlich mehr für die Hygiene tun.

Ich hatte eine 200 Liter Tonne als Vorfilter mit Nylonstrumpf laufen. Darin noch belüftetes __ Hel-X.
Alle 1-3 Tage wurde die entsorgt. Bei einem Preis von 0,40€ lohnt sich ein Reinigen kaum. Das hatte ich Anfangs immer getan.
Mit einem Luftheber könntest du direkt aus dieser Tonne ohne Belüftung fördern. 

Wenn die Köttel zeitnah aus dem Wasser geholt werden, spart das eine Menge an sauerstoffzehrender Filterung.


----------



## lotharw (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

hast du auch mal an einen (oder Zwei) Gegenstrom-Abschäumer gedacht ?
Die sind in einem Behandlungbecken/Quarantänebecken nicht zu unterschätzen,
mit denen kannst du bis herunter zu Viren-Größe einiges aus dem Wasser entfernen.
Das könnte dir sogar den Einsatz von zusätzlichen Belüftern sparen.
Ich denke gerade über Abschäumer als Vorfilter im Teich nach.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Lothar.

Nein, über Abschäumer an der Innenhälterung habe ich noch nicht gedacht und ehrlich gesagt, auch noch nie darüber nachgedacht. Das Prinzip an sich ist mir bekannt, aber Details im Aufbau habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Eine Alternative wäre es sicher noch. 

Da ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe - Hättest Du bitte mal eine kleine Skizze eines solches Gegenstrom-Abschäumers? Im Moment läuft bei mir ein 50cm langer - 50mm Rohr-Luftheber mit zwei Filterpatronen als Ansaugstellen hinter dem Helix und fördert das Wasser in das Becken.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Apr. 2014)

Äähmmm !
Siehe mal hier !


----------



## lotharw (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

da muß ich mal eine Zeichnung machen,aber dazu muß ich mir mal ein CAD-Programm besorgen.
Ich habe zwar Autocad,aber nur auf XP und das habe ich ausgemustert.
Ich werde mir mal Megacad besorgen.

Theoretisch kann ein Abschäumer bis zu einer Partikelgröße eines Virus abschäumen
und herauf bis zu 8 mm (keine Theorie) Teile abschäumen.
Am bestesten ein Schwimmabschäumer,der ist Immun gegen Wasserstandsschwankungen,
am besten hängt man den in ein Vortex.
Mein Aschäumer hat einen Durchmesser von 150 mm und am Abschäumerkopf über 35 Trichter,
aus denen der Schaum und später mit Feststoffen verunreinigtes Wasser in Form von platzenden Blasen,die nur noch unter dem Mikroskop zu sehen sind. 

Mfg
Lothar


----------

